# 26 ain´t dead - Ich will das T-Shirt



## kona.orange (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde.


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/04/cotic-bikes-26aintdead-26-zoll-ist-nicht-tot/

Interessenbekundung hier. Ich bin der Erste. Vielleicht auch als Trikot?

Achtung! Das kommt nicht von offizieller Seite. Der Thread ist nur Ausdruck meines Verlangens und keine Sammelbestellung.


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2013)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ich bin der Erste.



glaubst aber auch nur du 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=662489
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563458&page=40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (9. Dezember 2013)

Mäh! Ich weiß, das geht schon länger. Shame on me.
Aber nen eigenen Thread dazu im Cotic Forum gabs noch nicht.


----------



## francis_begbie (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich heb' auch mal die Hand!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2013)

Jajajajaja. Es gibt Shirts, Ende der Woche gibts nähere Informationen. Cotic Unterforum oder unter www.eaven-cycles.com .


----------



## kona.orange (9. Dezember 2013)

Kriegen wir dann auch so nen Rocket-Man-Anzug?
Büddebüddebüddebüdde.


----------



## guido_kraemer (9. Dezember 2013)

... Must Have.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Shirt, hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## doktor_g (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich tät auch eins nehmen....in M....


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2013)

Interesse wär da...


----------



## trailterror (9. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (9. Dezember 2013)

Nur mal so.....was für einen Qualität erwartet ihr? 

Wir werden die vor Ort drucken lassen und können dementsprechend die Qualität aussuchen. 

Die Shirts aus UK sind ...ähm, sagen wir mal von minderer Qualität.  Ich denke es muss keine, von depressionsfreien Afrikanern mundgepflückte Baumwolle sein, sollte aber schon 5 mal waschen vertragen. oder? Was meint ihr? 

Ansonsten machen wir das als non-profit Sammelbestellung, so wie Malte es Anfang des Jahres mit den Cotic Trikots organisiert hatte. Bestellung und Zahlung von euch bis zu einem Stichtag und dann los. 

Langarm T-Shirts und Hoodies in schwarz?


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Dezember 2013)

T-Shirt - Longsleeve-Shirt - Hoodie?

mir reicht ein T-Shirt...


----------



## acid-driver (9. Dezember 2013)

Hoody brauche für meinen Teil nicht unbedingt. Langarm oder Kurzarm ist mir auch egal, mir gehts um die Aussage 
Quali gerne gut


----------



## fehlfokus (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte mir im Anflug der ganzen 29er-Diskussion mal ein Motiv bei spreadshirt gemacht als Statement: Klick.


----------



## nervy1962 (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie schon in den anderen threads geschrieben, ich will auch eins.
Hoodie in XXL, T-shirt in XL.
Bitte PM wenn verfügbar, Farbe egal.

Danke schonmal und happy trails

Dirk


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Dezember 2013)

Super Sache ^^ 
Hätte an einem T-Shirt und/oder einem Hoodie Interesse ! Jeweils in M 
Grüße
Edit : bin gern bereit ein wenig mehr zu Zahlen, wenn dann die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido_kraemer (9. Dezember 2013)

Langarm Shirt in L für mich.

Danke.


Würd mich freuen wenn´s klappt.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Dezember 2013)

Je nachdem,was es nun wird, bräuchte ich bitte das Langarm in XL *oder *das Tshirt in L.


----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2013)

Kurzarm auf jeden Fall (L) Hoodie ggf.

Gerne gute Qualität!

Robert


----------



## Centi (9. Dezember 2013)

Gute Qualität, T-Shirt Gr. L evlt. Langarm-Shirt auch in Gr. L


----------



## Asko (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd auch ein T-Shirt in L nehmen.

Ein Hoody in brauchbarer Qualität wäre sicherlich verdammt teuer in so einer kleinen Auflage...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2013)

T-Shirt oder langarm Shirt

Und nein, ich habe nicht die Zeit das zu organisieren


----------



## sport.frei (10. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach das Shirt aus dem Video in S-XL anbieten? Also ein Shirt für alle...


----------



## toddy (10. Dezember 2013)

T-shirt in XL, gehobene Qualität!


----------



## fehlfokus (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe das Motiv mal bei spreadshirt angelegt, damit kann sich jeder seine Farbe für Shirt und Schriftzug über den Konfigurator selbst wählen und auch das Produkt, Größe, Material etc. dazu auswählen und bestellen.

>>> KLICK <<<


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2013)

Leute, es sind mittlerweile zu viele Menschen beteiligt die es gut oder besser meinen. Wir von EC sind raus, ihr bestellt bei Vistaprint, Spreadshirt, Shirt24 oder sonst wo. Ist für uns alle stressfreier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Centi (10. Dezember 2013)

Schade!


----------



## Catsoft (10. Dezember 2013)

Schade


----------



## RegenRadler (10. Dezember 2013)

@fehlfocus Warscheinlich stell ich mich grad nur saublöd an, aber wie bekomm ich den Text auf die Rückseite des Shirts?


----------



## bender_79 (10. Dezember 2013)

An den "Cotic" Schriftzug kommen wir jetzt aber nicht ran, wenn EC raus ist.
Ist ja rechtlich geschützt. :-(

schade!


----------



## fehlfokus (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte hier Niemanden zur beleidigten Leberwurst machen, sondern eine einfache Möglichkeit schaffen das jeder sein Produkt und seine Größe bestellen kann. Wer das "Original" bevorzugt, muss sowieso das "Original" besorgen! Wenn es gewünscht wird ist das Ding bei spreadshirt in Nullkommanix wieder gelöscht!

 @RegenRadler: Du musst erst das Icon für "Hinten" anklicken, dann "Design wählen" und mit Stichwort "26 aint" findest du den Schriftzug. Bissl kompliziert gemacht, oder ich finde die "Einfach-Variante" auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted22090 (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Idee von fehlfokus ist ja ganz nett, ich will aber ein Shirt mit etwas mehr Bezug zur Marke, am liebsten mit dem Teufelchen. Bekommen wir hier noch genug zusammen oder geht jeder seiner Wege?

Gruß Hatti


----------



## RegenRadler (11. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem Teufelchen drauf wäre klasse.


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi, wir von EC halten uns da raus. Jeder hatte da andere Ideen was Gestaltung, Qualität und Preis angeht. Erinnert euch an die Cotic Trikot Aktion, jetzt sind noch mehr Leute beteiligt. Es ist für uns zu aufwändig das alles zu koordinieren. Soll ja auch nicht zu teuer werden und schnell gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Dezember 2013)

Toll gemacht fehlfokus... Der Text ist ja nicht mal kursiv wie im Original.


----------



## kona.orange (11. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm... ich hab mir mal eins bestellt. Ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das Original kursiv bedruckt ist. Egal. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Centi (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Baelko,

*biddddääää* überleg es Dir noch mal!

So wie ich das gelesen habe, möchten doch die meisten eine bischen *bessere Qualität* und schön mit den *original Schriftzügen*. Das Ganze dann in simplen *schwarz*, als *Lang- und Kurzarmversion* und fertig! Mehr gibt es nicht! Dann wird einfach gefragt wer Interesse hat (also ohne ich will so oder so...).

Wenn dann genug zusammen kommen... 

Na komm schon... 

Was dann noch ein paar Andere selbst zusammenbrutzeln kann uns ja... sein.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (11. Dezember 2013)

schließe mich an! brauche unbedingt eins für die kommende marathonsaison. alle in lycra und 29ern und ich auf meinem 2012er oldschool 26er mit t-shirt


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich denk in den Semesterferien mal drüber nach.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich denk in den Semesterferien mal drüber nach.



kümmer dich in den Semesterferien lieber mal um die nächste Cotic-Trikot-Bestellrunde 

 @Baelko
wasn los? Hat doch keiner irgendwelche Extrawünsche gehabt, oder hab ich da was überlesen?
Wie Centi schon sagte: schwarz, gute Qualität, original-Schriftzüge (incl Cotic-Logo/Schriftzug), fertig ist die Kiste. Ich nehm eins in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2013)

Folgendes Problem:
Non-profit: Es wollen eigentlich viel zu viele Leute, vor allem auch auÃerhalb des sehr zuverlÃ¤ssigen und ressourcenorientiert kommunizierenden Coticforums haben. Der Vorweg Aufwand ist gewaltig.
Profit: Das Shirt wird mit Versand ~25-30â¬ kosten (weil trotz allem kleine Auflage) und dann finden es plÃ¶tzlich alle zu teuer oder das design doof oderoderoder. Dann sitzen wir auf 30 Shirts und gucken in die RÃ¶hre, als verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig kleine Firma kÃ¶nnen wir uns das schlecht erlauben.


----------



## mfux (12. Dezember 2013)

Vorkasse!


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2013)

ach je.
folgender vorschlag: ihr holt euch von cotic die grafikdateien für die originalschriftzüge (falls noch nicht geschehen), sucht ne firma eurer wahl, die das auf shirts druckt, stellt es auf eurer homepage + hier im forum rein zum bestellen (sagen wir mal 2 wochen frist zum bestellen + 2 wochen zum bezahlen), dann habt ihr die kohle und die stückzahl, gebt den auftrag an den shirt-drucker frei, und niemand muss in die röhre gucken.

vorkasse ist doch ganz normal bei solchen aktionen. 
wer nicht mag, der hat schon, und wer mault, den kann man ignorieren. wenn ihr einen kleinen aufschlag zur aufwandsentschädigung erhebt, dann fände ich das auch vollkommen in ordnung. ich würd's ja schließlich selber nicht machen wollen 

aber wenn ihr gar nicht wollt, auch ok. schade halt.


----------



## Baelko (12. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ach je.
> folgender vorschlag: ihr holt euch von cotic die grafikdateien für die originalschriftzüge (falls noch nicht geschehen), sucht ne firma eurer wahl, die das auf shirts druckt, stellt es auf eurer homepage + hier im forum rein zum bestellen (sagen wir mal 2 wochen frist zum bestellen + 2 wochen zum bezahlen), dann habt ihr die kohle und die stückzahl, gebt den auftrag an den shirt-drucker frei, und niemand muss in die röhre gucken.
> 
> vorkasse ist doch ganz normal bei solchen aktionen.
> ...


.........die Grafik haben wir schon, falls das jemand von euch übernehmen will, wäre wir sehr dankbar. Wir bekommen es im Moment zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe, vor allen Dingen wenn wir auch noch auf alle Wünsche eingehen wollen und auch nichts daran verdienen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die rettende Idee: wir verkaufen ein paar T-Shirts sauteuer in die USA (siehe Link unten, die haben bestimmt Kohle) und vom Erlös finanzieren wir für jeden Cotic-Fahrer ein T-Shirt für umme. Die wollen das: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/death-26-trail-bike-887732-2.html


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> vor allen Dingen wenn wir auch noch auf alle Wünsche



Was für Wünsche? So wie im Video und nicht anders . Alle anderen sollen sich gefälligst im Sandkasten selbst ne Burg bauen.
Wenn ihr selbst dazu keine Zeit habt, dann ist das schade, aber eben so.
Die Grafiken kannst du mir gerne mal zukommen lassen, wenns keine Umstände macht. Dann organisier ich mir selbst was.

tobiassteinbach [at] gmx [punkt] de


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2013)

https://www.cotic.co.uk/order/clothing/

Ich mach mir nun selbst ein Bild von der unterirdischen Qualität .
Hätte trotzdem gern die Grafiken.

Danke!


----------



## bender_79 (13. Dezember 2013)

ja,

besteht die Möglichkeit an die Grafiken heran zu kommen, so daß für den privaten Gebrauch man es beim Shirt Shop nebenan machen lassen kann?

danke!


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2013)

Und wech sind sie! War wohl zu langsam :-(


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte auch Gern Eins in gr. M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und wech sind sie! War wohl zu langsam :-(



Ui, das ging schnell.

Edit: Aber im Januar kommen ja noch mal welche


----------



## Asko (13. Dezember 2013)

Aus Facebook...



> okay,  we've listened... Small and xl sized "26 ain't dead" t-shirts arriving  in january. Also, we'll be doing a few more m & l sizes as well.  Orders open now...
> 
> https://www.cotic.co.uk/order/clothing


----------



## Baelko (13. Dezember 2013)

Leute, ihr lasst ja echt nicht lockerâ¦..lasst uns etwas Zeit bis wir die Inventur und die Weihnachtstage hinter uns gebracht haben. Dann checke ich das noch mal.


----------



## sport.frei (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich wär auch für die Version von Mettwurst. Ein Shirt, alle Größen und fertig. Also wie im Video, schwarz, Langarm, vorn cotic hinten 26"...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2013)

*Wer könnte sich denn vorstellen diese Version zu kaufen? Also

SCHWARZ

LANGARM

VORNE "COTIC" HINTEN "26....."

Preis vermutlich ~20 + Versand.

Nur ICH sagen! KEINE GRÖSSEN, KEINE SONDERWÜNSCHE*


----------



## sport.frei (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## FreshWaterBeach (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## kona.orange (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich und Ich  Also 2 Stück!


----------



## palazzo (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## Centi (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender_79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist Euch eigentlich bewusst, daß das Original im Video ein T-Shirt ist und kein Langarm-Shirt? 

Ich (T-Shirt würd ich bevorzugen)

grüße


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Dezember 2013)

Psssst!


----------



## DerDutchman (14. Dezember 2013)

Wird es für die Solaris-Fahrer auch eine "26 is dead"-Edition geben?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Dezember 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> *KEINE SONDERWÜNSCHE*


----------



## Baelko (14. Dezember 2013)

DerDutchman schrieb:


> Wird es für die Solaris-Fahrer auch eine "26 is dead"-Edition geben?


..LOL..ich


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2013)

Werde mich mal um Preise kümmern. Scheinen genug Leute zu sein (trotzdem gerne weiter "Ich" sagen). Übliches Vorgehen: Wer bezahlt wird berücksichtigt. Für Infos weiter hier rein gucken.


----------



## RegenRadler (14. Dezember 2013)

2x Ich


----------



## acid-driver (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## Mabe (14. Dezember 2013)

DerDutchman schrieb:


> Wird es für die Solaris-Fahrer auch eine "26 is dead"-Edition geben?



:thumbup: (nein, ich will kein shirt)


----------



## Deleted22090 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief_Wiggum (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## grimreaper (21. Dezember 2013)

ich

einmal L
einmal M


----------



## Kayodic (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## Johnny64 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2014)

Sorry Leute. Vor Februar mache ich garnichts mehr tut mir leid, es ist im Moment einfach zuviel zu tun und in dem Bisschen Freizeit will ich mich nicht um T-Shirts kümmern.


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2014)

kann ich verstehen. geh lieber radeln.


----------



## Jobal (14. Januar 2014)

ich
In L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (23. Februar 2014)

Zum Glück ist nun Februar!

Ich hätte gerne einmal M!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2014)

Ich komm nicht dazu Leute


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich könnte mich um technisches wie die Druckvorlage kümmern. Außerdem habe ich Kontakte zu Spreadshirt hier in Leipzig. Die fertigen für Kleinauflagen (ab 50 Stck.) neben den üblichen Folientransferplotts auch Siebdruck, dann ist die Qualität etwas besser. Man bekäme bestimmt einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis. Gedruckt wird zum Beispiel auf American Apparel oder auf Bio-Baumwolle von Continental aus England. 

So ein T-Shirt hätte ich nämlich auch gerne. (Vielleicht wird mein Soul jetzt ja doch ein 26er statt 650B wie gedacht.)


----------



## Queristmehr (26. Februar 2014)

also nehmen würd ich auch eins!

hab hier auch einen der drucken kann bzw wo ich preise holen kann. hab da für unsern moped verein mal was mchen lassen. preise waren so um 15 +/- euro glaube ich. 
nur vorlage kann ich nicht machen hab da kein plan für. den rest kann ich gerne mal anfragen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2014)

FRNKBRNHRD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich könnte mich um technisches wie die Druckvorlage kümmern. Außerdem habe ich Kontakte zu Spreadshirt hier in Leipzig. Die fertigen für Kleinauflagen (ab 50 Stck.) neben den üblichen Folientransferplotts auch Siebdruck, dann ist die Qualität etwas besser. Man bekäme bestimmt einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis. Gedruckt wird zum Beispiel auf American Apparel oder auf Bio-Baumwolle von Continental aus England.
> 
> So ein T-Shirt hätte ich nämlich auch gerne. (Vielleicht wird mein Soul jetzt ja doch ein 26er statt 650B wie gedacht.)



Ich schreib dir nacher ne PN!


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (26. Februar 2014)

Also gut, ich biete an, dass ich mich um die Abwicklung kümmere. Vorlagen für den Druck kann ich professionell erstellen. Ich spreche nächste Woche mal eine Freundin an, die bei Spreadshirt in der Kommunikationsabteilung arbeitet, dann beschaffe ich ein Angebot für den Druck von insg. 50 T-Shirts, Herren, American Apparel, schwarz, Größen S–XL. Mein Vorschlag wäre, "26 ain’t dead" wie im Video auf den Rücken, "Cotic" klein seitlich am Ärmel. Der mehrfarbige Teufel vorne an Stelle der Brusttasche macht es schon wieder deutlich teurer. 

Theoretisch könnte man für Bestellung und Abwicklung so eine neumodische Crowdfunding-Plattform nutzen. Wenn nicht genügend Besteller zusammenkommen, muss niemand was bezahlen. Die Bestellung ist aber gleichzeitig ein bisschen verbindlicher als eine Mailingliste und das Einsammeln des Geldes ist nicht so viel Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (26. Februar 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich schreib dir nacher ne PN!



Sorry, da war mein neuester Beitrag jetzt zeitgleich.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2014)

Gegen verbindlich habe ich nichts und wenns einfacher ist, ist das doch top. Oder hat das auch n Haken?


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Februar 2014)

FRNKBRNHRD schrieb:


> Also gut, ich biete an, dass ich mich um die Abwicklung kümmere. Vorlagen für den Druck kann ich professionell erstellen. Ich spreche nächste Woche mal eine Freundin an, die bei Spreadshirt in der Kommunikationsabteilung arbeitet, dann beschaffe ich ein Angebot für den Druck von insg. 50 T-Shirts, Herren, American Apparel, schwarz, Größen S–XL. Mein Vorschlag wäre, "26 ain’t dead" wie im Video auf den Rücken, "Cotic" klein seitlich am Ärmel. Der mehrfarbige Teufel vorne an Stelle der Brusttasche macht es schon wieder deutlich teurer.
> 
> Theoretisch könnte man für Bestellung und Abwicklung so eine neumodische Crowdfunding-Plattform nutzen. Wenn nicht genügend Besteller zusammenkommen, muss niemand was bezahlen. Die Bestellung ist aber gleichzeitig ein bisschen verbindlicher als eine Mailingliste und das Einsammeln des Geldes ist nicht so viel Arbeit.


 

Ich ...
... hätte auch gern eins oder zwei ...

Finde ich klasse, dass Du das machen willst.
Wir warten auf die Gestaltung und die Modalitäten.

P.s. Dann wir Dein Soul aber kein 650b ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2014)

Ich kriege nächste Woche hoffentlich Preise von FRNKBRNHRD und werde dann ggf. das weitere Vorgehen erklären.


----------



## raha (26. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte auch eins


----------



## bender_79 (26. Februar 2014)

Bin auch noch an dem T-Shirt interessiert...


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2014)

Wir sind jetzt bei 30 Leuten die wollen, also werden wir die Preise für 25kalkulieren (5 werden erfahrungsgemäß mindestens abspringen). Wer eins möchte, muss sich das vorher überlegen, ich werde mir keine hinlegen und warten, dass jemand in einem halben Jahr hier ruft.


----------



## nervy1962 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich auch noch immer


----------



## RodseFoll (27. Februar 2014)

Ich würd mich auch gerne verbindlich (!) anmelden. Mein BFe ist zwar noch unterwegs, sollte aber im Laufe nächster Woche eintreffen, dann hab ich ´ne Legitimation für´s Shirt.
Wenn´s ginge, würd ich auch direkt zwei Stück in Large nehmen. Werde aber den Thread hier im Auge behalten.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Februar 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich kriege nächste Woche hoffentlich Preise von FRNKBRNHRD und werde dann ggf. das weitere Vorgehen erklären.


 
Könnt ihr denn da in Sachen Qualität des Materials wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2014)

Im Moment ist Biobaumwolle geplant, Materialqualität kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (28. Februar 2014)

Ich habe Shirts aus der „Earthpositive“-Kollektion von Continental Clothing angefragt. Die Baumwolle ist aus biologischem Anbau. Stoffdichte: 155g/m². 100% Baumwolle: http://www.continentalclothing.com/page/ep01


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt bei 30 Leuten die wollen, also werden wir die Preise für 25kalkulieren (5 werden erfahrungsgemäß mindestens abspringen). Wer eins möchte, muss sich das vorher überlegen, ich werde mir keine hinlegen und warten, dass jemand in einem halben Jahr hier ruft.





FRNKBRNHRD schrieb:


> Ich habe Shirts aus der „Earthpositive“-Kollektion von Continental Clothing angefragt. Die Baumwolle ist aus biologischem Anbau. Stoffdichte: 155g/m². 100% Baumwolle: http://www.continentalclothing.com/page/ep01


 
Der Link funktioniert bei mir leider nicht
Das da links oben, iss es:
...http://www.continentalclothing.de/earthpositive/ep-herren-t-shirt


----------



## marcelbinsi (2. März 2014)

Melde hiermit auch Interesse an! Cool das ihr euch so bemüht =)


----------



## Queristmehr (4. März 2014)

würde auch verbindlich einst nehmen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. März 2014)

Ich würde auch immer noch eins nehmen. Allerdings wie schon immer betont nur im gleichen Design wie im Video. Ansonsten bin ich raus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2014)

Nur mal grob über den Daumen: Würdet ihr ~20-25€ inkl. Versand pro Shirt zahlen?


----------



## RodseFoll (4. März 2014)

Inklusive Versand??
Easy!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, hätte nix dagegen wenn du dir noch ´nen kleinen Obulus für den Aufwand draufschlägst. Zahl ich lieber dir als irgendner Firma.


----------



## nervy1962 (4. März 2014)

Geht voll in Ordnung!
Bin immer noch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (4. März 2014)




----------



## Homer5000 (4. März 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2014)

will auch eins....


----------



## Queristmehr (4. März 2014)

Check


----------



## marcelbinsi (4. März 2014)

Jep!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2014)

Das Stimmungsbild sieht ja ganz gut aus

Also folgendes (ein paar Formulierungen sind sehr hart gewählt, das soll nicht unfreundlich sein, aber aus Erfahrung ist das Vorgehen so nötig):

Das Shirt wird aussehen wie im Video:
schwarz, kurzarm, 240g, vorne Cotic Logo, hinten 26" ain`t dead.

*Wer ein Shirt möchte, schickt mit bitte eine Mail:* malte<PUNKT>viergutz<ÄT>gmx<PUNKT>de (was in <> steht bitte als Satz-/Sonderzeichen )

*Inhalt der Mail:* Nick, kompletter Name, Adresse, Telefon (wg. eventueller Unklarheiten), Größe (S-XXL) und Anzahl. Außerdem folgenden Satz: Ich habe Lord Shadows (Malte Viergutz) Post (#117, im Thread "26 ain´t dead - Ich will das T-Shirt") vom 04.03.14 gelesen und bin mit den Bedingungen einverstanden.

Bitte vor der Mail genau drüber nachdenken wieviel ihr wollt, Änderungen sind für mich super nervig. Wer nicht bereit ist eventuell auch 27€ zahlen zu müssen, falls es zu wenig Shirts werden, darf auch gerne nicht bestellen
Die Bestellung ist offen bis Mittwoch den 12.03.14, 0:00. Wer später eine Mail schickt, wird ignoriert (ich werde die Mail einfach löschen).

*Wie`s weitergeht:*
- Wenn ich die Gesamtstückzahl habe, wende ich mich damit an den Produzenten, den @FRNKBRNHRD rausgesucht hat (Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle  ) und erhalte den endgültigen Preis für die komplette Bestellung. 
- Wenn ich die Preise habe, schicke ich an die Absender-Mailadresse von euch eine Nachricht mit meiner Bankverbindung, dem Preis für das/die Shirts und Verpackungs + Versandkosten. Es wird eine Frist geben (10 Tage ab Rechnungsmailversand), was dann nicht auf dem Konto ist wird ignoriert, die jeweilige Bestellung nicht beachtet.
- Wenn das Geld da ist, bestele ich die Shirts, diese werden dann zu mir und so schnell wie möglich an euch weitergeschicht.
- Alle Shirts werden von mir per Hermes Päckchen versendet, Ausland ausschließlich als DHL Paket. Keine Ausnahmen möglich!
- bei mehr als 3 Shirts in einer Bestellung werden ggf. die Versandkosten höher.

*Ganz wichtig:*
Ich mache das privat und ohne Gewinn. Das heißt, es gibt keine Garantie, keine Rücknahme bei Nichtgefallen oder falscher Größe, oder, oder, oder. Ich bin nicht verantwortlich für eventuelle Verzögerungen oder Komplikationen, Geldrücküberweisung gibt es nur bei einem kompletten Scheitern der Bestellung. Ich Übernehme in keiner Weise eine Haftung für Zwischenfälle, die ich nicht zu verantworten habe, dazu zählen auch einzelne Druckfehler oder Versandprobleme/-schäden / Abhandenkommen.
Sollte es kurz vor der Bestellung zu einer so starken Verminderung der Bestellzahlen kommen, dass sich die Preise massiv ändern, werde ich diese neuen Preise mitteilen. Sollte die Bestellung nicht zustande kommen, werde ich das Geld zurücküberweisen. 
Eaven-Cycles und Cotic haben nichts mit der ganzen Angelegenheit zu tun.

Diskutiert wird daran nix, wenn es jemandem nicht passt, gibt`s auch kein Shirt.

Bitte, bitte denkt drüber nach, ob ihr ein Shirt wollt, ob ihr es auch leisten könnt und ob ihr bereit seid geduldig und verständnisvoll zu sein. Ansonsten will ich euch echt nicht in der Bestellung haben, das ist ein Haufen Arbeit und wird bei ständigen Änderungen und vor allem bei Absagen für alle Beteiligten schnell ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. März 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nur mal grob über den Daumen: Würdet ihr ~20-25€ inkl. Versand pro Shirt zahlen?



Auf jeden!


----------



## RodseFoll (5. März 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Stimmungsbild sieht ja ganz gut aus
> 
> Also folgendes (ein paar Formulierungen sind sehr hart gewählt, das soll nicht unfreundlich sein, aber aus Erfahrung ist das Vorgehen so nötig):
> 
> ...




Meine Mail ist raus. Ggf. auch bitte mal im Spamordner nachschauen, meine Mails bleiben gerne mal dort hängen. (Sollte mir das zu denken geben?)


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2014)

Ihr kriegt eine kurze Bestätigung von mir, wenn ich eure Bestellung aufgenommen habe.


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2014)

Kennt jemand den Hersteller schon? Fallen die Größen normal aus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2014)

@FRNKBRNHRD : Du hast die genauen Infos, über welches Shirt gesprochen wird. Kannst du nochmal einen Link posten?


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (5. März 2014)

Hi Leute, das T-Shirt der Wahl ist dieses Modell von Continental Clothing:

http://www.continentalclothing.com/page/n03b

Hier eine Maßtabelle des Herstellers, wie exakt die ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2014)

Top. Danke, dann reicht mir L 
Email ist raus, an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke fürs Engagement. !


----------



## Queristmehr (5. März 2014)

Mail ist grade raus! TOP AKTION!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2014)

Da ich angeschrieben wurde, dass es in einigen Regionen offenbar Hermesprobleme gibt:

Wer explizit DHL Versand möchte, kriegt das (bitte in die Mail schreiben), allerdings NUR per Paket (7€). Das Hermes Päckchen ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## nervy1962 (5. März 2014)

Mail ist raus, hoffe, ich hab alles richtig gemacht.

lg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bandman (5. März 2014)

Hi, da mein Winteraufbauprojekt (mit orangem Soul Rahmen aus dem Schlussverkauf) gerade fertig geworden ist, bräuchte ich spontan noch ein passendes T-Shirt, - falls das noch geht. Mail geht gleich raus. Danke schonmal für die Orga, Gruß, M.


----------



## Centi (5. März 2014)

Schöne Farbzusammenstellung, auch mit den Griffen.


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (6. März 2014)

Centi schrieb:


> Schöne Farbzusammenstellung, auch mit den Griffen.



Hehe, sieht aus, als hätte der/die/das Kleine ’nen Satz heiße Ohren verpasst bekommen. Schön!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2014)

11 Bestellungen sind bisher eingegangen.


----------



## raha (7. März 2014)

Es sollten jetzt 12 Bestellungen sein


----------



## revocrank (7. März 2014)

Bin auch mit 2 Stück dabei, Mail ist unterwegs


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. März 2014)

Ich, ich und ich...

Bestellung folgt sofort 

Ich finds nur 

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2014)

Die magische 30 ist geknackt


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2014)

Noch 4 Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (11. März 2014)

Uff... gerade noch rechtzeitig bestellt. 2 Stück sind für mich.


----------



## RodseFoll (11. März 2014)

Warum erhalte ich keine Benachrichtigungen zu neuen Beiträgen mehr? Is ja kappes!

Habe ich das oben richtig verstanden? Alternativ zu Hermes gäb es auch versicherten DHL Versand? Wenn´s ne Trackingnummer dazu gibt, würd ich da auch gern Gebrauch von machen.
Wenn´s zu spät ist, ist´s auch egal, aber ich habe eigentlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hermes gemacht und bin gerne bereit, den Aufpreis für DHL zu zahlen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2014)

Trackingnummern werde ich nicht verschicken, außer das Paket kommt abhanden.


----------



## RodseFoll (11. März 2014)

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Also wenn´s noch ginge, wäre ich für DHL.


----------



## hausi78 (11. März 2014)

Wird auch in die Schweiz versendet???


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2014)

Ungern (wegen Zollpapieren PiPaPo), teuer, aber möglich.Kennst du niemanden in Deutschland, Frankreich oder Österreich?



30 Stunden noch liebe Leute! Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?
Wer jetzt noch keine Bestätigung hat, hat an die falsche Adresse geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2014)

Letzte Chance!


----------



## hausi78 (13. März 2014)

Verpasst!  Das mit dem Zoll und "Pipapo" verstehe ich. Ich mache vieleicht selbst mal was, hab auch schon Shirts für Vereine machen lassen. Viel Spass mit dem Shirt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2014)

Sobald ich meine Hausarbeit abgegeben habe (Montag) und die Briten das Logo geschickt haben (???) gehts weiter.

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe,sollten 39 Shirts bestellt worden sein. Sobald sich was tut, lest ihr es hier, bzw.bekommt dann auch die Rechnungsmail.


----------



## nervy1962 (13. März 2014)

Supi und vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. März 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Verpasst!  Das mit dem Zoll und "Pipapo" verstehe ich. Ich mache vieleicht selbst mal was, hab auch schon Shirts für Vereine machen lassen. Viel Spass mit dem Shirt!



Ich wohne auch in der Schweiz und lasse meins nach D zu meinen Eltern schicken und führe es dann selbst ein. Wenn's noch ginge könntest du es zu mir schicken lassen und ich bring's dir mit und schick es dann von hier weiter oder je nach Entfernung holst du's ab.


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2014)

schade, hätte auch gern eins gehabt. hab nach dem eintrag im februar (dass erstmal nichts draus wird) nicht mehr hier reingeschaut


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2014)

Langsam aber sicher gehts voran!
Rechnungsmail sollte die nächsten Tage eintrudeln.


----------



## RodseFoll (30. März 2014)

Ich freu mich schon!
Prost!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2014)

*Die Rechnungen sind raus. Wer keine bekommen hat, schaut bitte in den SPAM und schreibt mir DANN eine Mail / PN.

Kosten liegen bei 18€ pro Shirt + Verpackung / Versand.*


----------



## stöpsel84 (4. April 2014)

Ist noch eins in s da Kurzarm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2014)

Die wurden einzeln bestellt und nicht auf Halde gelegt


----------



## stöpsel84 (4. April 2014)

Achso,na dann nicht.pgh


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2014)

Wenn was von der Bestellung übrig bleiben sollte, melde ich mich


----------



## stöpsel84 (5. April 2014)

Das wäre super!danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2014)

Denkt an die Überweisung! Das Geld muss am 13.04. bis 9:00 drauf sein! Dann hole ich Brötchen und Kontoauszüge


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. April 2014)

Leute, ich bin begeistert von euch
Alle haben bezahlt und alle pünktlich. Der Wahnsinn. Bestellung ist raus und bestätigt, morgen bezahle ich. Sollte dann bis Ende des Monats alles erledigt sein


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. April 2014)

... und wie waren die Brötchen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. April 2014)

Excellent


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (15. April 2014)

Leute, ich bin auch begeistert. Und danke, Lord Shadow, dass du dir den Logistikkram ans Bein gebunden hast. Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (15. April 2014)

Jo, Super Aktion ! Vielen dank für den Aufwand !


----------



## nervy1962 (15. April 2014)

Ey Männers, good job.
Und Danke an den Schattenlord für sein unermüdliches Engagement.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## RodseFoll (15. April 2014)

Da schließe ich mich an, vielen Dank für´s Reinlehnen und überhaupt für die ganze Aktion! 
Schön daß alles so reibunglos geklappt hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Irgendwer schießt ja meistens quer.....


----------



## Schwimmer (15. April 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin begeistert von euch
> Alle haben bezahlt und alle pünktlich. Der Wahnsinn. Bestellung ist raus und bestätigt, morgen bezahle ich. Sollte dann bis Ende des Monats alles erledigt sein



Ja, wir sind es auch und ich möchte mich bei euch beiden bedanken ....   

    

Ganz besonderen Dank an den Malte ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2014)

Entweder der Druck dauert, oder der Drucker ist mit dem Geld inzwischen in der Südsee. Wenn bis Dienstag nix da ist, frage ich mal...


----------



## nervy1962 (27. April 2014)

Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, gut Ding will Weile haben.
Qualität braucht nun mal und früher haste auch über ein Jahr auf nen Daimler warten müssen.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (28. April 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Entweder der Druck dauert, oder der Drucker ist mit dem Geld inzwischen in der Südsee. Wenn bis Dienstag nix da ist, frage ich mal...



Malte, mach Dir da 'mal keinen Kopf ...


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2014)

Lange nicht mehr reingeguckt. Wenn ich das so lese: betrachte meine Mail bitte als gegenstandslos


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2014)

Habe grade beim Drucker nachgefragt: Nächste Woche sollen die Shirts vermutlich an mich rausgehen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2014)

Die kürzeste Woche meines Lebens






 





Quali von Stoff und Druck ist excellent. Jetzt muss ich noch Kartons besorgen, dann gehts los.


----------



## RodseFoll (7. Mai 2014)

Yeah sauber!! Da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt! Ich fahre sonntag in den wohlverdienten urlaub, das dürfte wohl etwas eng werden, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2014)

Jupp. Kartons habe ich grad bei Ibäh gekauft, die kommen mit Glück am Freitag bei mir an.

Abweichende Lieferwünsche bitte per Mail


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2014)

Und wascht die Shirts bitte einmal per Hand. Da kommt schwarze Brühe raus, da fliegt einem der Draht aus der Mütze.


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (8. Mai 2014)

Cool. Super, dass du mit der Qualität zufrieden bist. Das ist ja immer die größte Unbekannte, wenn man das erste mal mit ner neuen Druckerei zusammenarbeitet. Und danke für den Hausfrauentipp zum Waschen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Mai 2014)

Und sollte noch eins über sein, sag bescheid.danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2014)

Leider alle bezahlt. Aber ich denke eine zweite Bestellung in einem halben Jahr ist realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Mai 2014)

DAnn melde ich mich jetzt schon mal an.danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2014)

Guess what!


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2014)

Ich freu' mich


----------



## Queristmehr (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## nervy1962 (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Mai 2014)

Heute alle losgeschickt. Bitte erst nach Trackingnummern fragen, wenn sie bis Samstag nicht angekommen sind.

*An dieser Stelle noch mal ein fettes Dankeschön an FRNKBRNHRD für den Kontakt zum Drucker und die Arbeit rund um die  Gestaltung*


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2014)

Und dir vielen Dank für die Organisation und den Aufwand


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Mai 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Guess what!





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Heute alle losgeschickt. Bitte erst nach Trackingnummern fragen, wenn sie bis Samstag nicht angekommen sind.
> 
> *An dieser Stelle noch mal ein fettes Dankeschön an FRNKBRNHRD für den Kontakt zum Drucker und die Arbeit rund um die  Gestaltung*



Super ...     

... von mir auch nochmals vielen Dank an Dich Malte und an Dich FRNKBRNHRD ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2014)

Wo sind eure Shirts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (14. Mai 2014)

Schawubs ises da! Vielen Dank an alle Macher!

Bild folgt!


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2014)

Du hast es doch selber mit hermes verschickt  

Kommt wohl freitag oder so^^


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (15. Mai 2014)

Leider viel zu kalt, um ein kurzärmeliges T-Shirt anzuziehen. Aber eben ist das Päckchen angekommen. Vielen Dank! 

(Steht zwar auch auf dem Anhänger, aber: Nachdem es ein Transfer-Siebdruck ist, nur auf links bügeln. Sonst klebt das Eisen womöglich am Druck fest.)


----------



## raha (15. Mai 2014)

Päckchen angekommen, sieht super aus !

Danke, Malte


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2014)

Meins kam gestern auch mit Hermes. 
Qualität vom Shirt fühlt sich super an, Druck ist auch schön geworden. 
Danke an Lord Shadow und FRNKBRNHRD für die Organisation und Durchführung der Aktion


----------



## nervy1962 (16. Mai 2014)

Mercy vielmals für die Shirts, die Arbeit, Organisation und das ganze drumherum.

Habe mir 2 Shirts bestellt, eins in XL und eins in XXL.

*Das in XL würde ich weitergeben zum Selbstkostenpreis*
(also Preis Shirt+Versand). Da waren wohl die Kalorienteufel am Werk.
 Also wenn jemand noch eins will in XL, Anfragen !!

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (16. Mai 2014)

So, verkauft an Acid-Driver.

Dirk


----------



## GT97 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Shirt ist gestern eingetrudelt. Deshalb hier noch mal ein fettes Dankeschön an den Herrn Schattenlord 
Und dann noch ein Lob in die Runde der Besteller. Dass alle bezahlt haben ist ja bei solchen Aktionen (leider) nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2014)

Ich habe dann eins in L über


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


>


----------



## bender_79 (16. Mai 2014)

Shirt is da!
Werd ich dann mal durch die Handwäsche am Wochenende jagen...

Shirt ist gute Qualität. Hoff die Schrift hält so lange wie das Shirt selbst 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## revocrank (17. Mai 2014)

Meine sind auch angekommen. Vielen Dank an Malte und FRNKBRNHRD für die perfekte Aktion !!!


----------



## RodseFoll (18. Mai 2014)

Da komme ich gerade aus dem Urlaub, und was empfängt mich da? 
Tolle Shirts in supergeiler Qualität, passen perfekt. Auch von mir vielen Dank an Malte und frnkbrnhrd für die Aktion und die pefekte Abwicklung! Cheers!


----------



## bandman (20. Mai 2014)

Alles angekommen, Quali super, - 

 gewaschen und probegefahren, - merci !


----------



## acid-driver (20. Mai 2014)

Boah, du hast ja nicht nur 26" sondern auch noch ne Dreifachkurbel. Du bist ja richtig oldschool


----------



## bandman (20. Mai 2014)

Jepp, ich darf das, weil ich bin nicht nur old school, sondern schon old !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (20. Mai 2014)

Handybeweisfoto, wie gewünscht.





happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2014)

Sehr gutes Trikot


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Mai 2014)

Hätte gerne noch eins.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2014)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## nervy1962 (22. Mai 2014)

Heißt das, es gibt noch/wieder welche?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2014)

Ich denke über eine Wiederholung nach


----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2014)

Interesse!!!


----------



## nervy1962 (22. Mai 2014)

Holla,  eins in XXL  bitte.
Wirds die Trikots auch wieder geben?
Wo und wieviel soll ich überweisen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gern Nachschub von den Cotic Trikots. Und mein Mann will ein 26 aint dead Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (22. Mai 2014)

Sehnsuchtsvoller Blick aus dem Bürofenster.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern Nachschub von den Cotic Trikots. Und mein Mann will ein 26 aint dead Shirt



Wie groß isser denn? Ich habe wie oben geschrieben noch eins in L über. Einmal Handwäsche um die schwarze Brühe rauszuspülen und Schildchen ab, sonst nur anprobiert.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

leider eins zu groß - 173cm, und in mein Gr. S Shirt passt er rein (ist dann nur recht körperbetont): Gr. M wäre richtig


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Mai 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich denke über eine Wiederholung nach



 Find ich gut. Auch "26 ain' t dead" haben will. So kann man wenigstens seine Einstellung (zusätzlich dazu, dass man 26er fährt) zum Ausdruck bringen.

Wie groß fallen die Schörts eigentlich aus? Und war das schon geklärt, warum man keine Benachrichtigung bekommt, obwohl man den Thread beobachtet?

lg speedy


----------



## acid-driver (22. Mai 2014)

Musste irgendwie auch einen Haken bei Benachrichtigungen reinfriemeln. Seit dem Forumsupdate bin ich aber auch nicht mehr so oft hier, weils mich einfach stört, wie es geändert wurde. 
Ich finde, sie fallen minimal kleiner aus als ich das kenne. Aber evtl kenne ich sonst auch nur Zelte


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hat' s gefunzt mit der Benachrichtigung. Scheint mal zu gehen und mal nicht. Ma weiter beobachten. Jepp, nicht alles, was neu ist, ist besser als das Alte war. Zumindest lief das Forum mit der alten Software auf meinem Lappi stabiler. Mit der neuen stürzt mir öfter mal die Seite ab.

Eher kleiner? O.K., brauch dann wahrscheinlich 4XL .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Mai 2014)

Ih würde auch eins in gr. S nehmen!!!!


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Mai 2014)

XL!


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (23. Mai 2014)

Hm. Sorry fürs doppelte posten. Jetzt isses wieder bereinigt.


----------



## FRNKBRNHRD (23. Mai 2014)

FRNKBRNHRD schrieb:


> Hi Leute, das T-Shirt der Wahl ist dieses Modell von Continental Clothing:
> 
> http://www.continentalclothing.com/page/n03b
> 
> ...



Hier auf Wunsch noch einmal die Maßtabelle. Das trifft es ziemlich genau. Ich habe bei American Apparel Größe S und auch hier, sie fallen in etwa gleich aus, aber das Continental-Clothing-Modell ist ein bisschen taillierter.


----------



## kona.orange (23. Mai 2014)

Nach Krankenhaus und Urlaub hab ich meine Shirts nun auch ausgepackt. Tolle Qualität die Dinger. Vielen Dank für die Arbeit, die Zeit, die Nerven und die Geduld. Foto folgt.


----------



## flipdascrip (24. Mai 2014)

Interesse, definitiv, weitere potentielle Abnhemer könnte ich anwerben


----------



## Zeddi (25. Mai 2014)

Ebenfalls Interesse am 26er-Shirt in M


----------



## Queristmehr (26. Mai 2014)

so mir ist das in xl leider zu knapp. habe daher zwei in XL abzugeben. sind nur einmal gewaschen und eins ist einmal anprobiert worden. wenn einer interesse hat würde ichs gerne weiter geben. 
oder tauschen gegen eins in xxl! 
also einfach kurz ne pm dann bekommen mir das schon hin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2014)

*Ich schmeiße die Versandunterlagen jetzt weg. Wer noch nix bekommen hat, melde sich bitte, bis der Papierkorb in die Tonne geleert wird  (~3 Tage).*


----------



## Stelloni (26. Juni 2014)

Gibts es noch T-Shirts in L ? Wenn ja was kostet mich das gute Stück ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (26. Juni 2014)

sollte nochmal ne bnestellung gemacht werden wäre ich wieder dabei........


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2014)

Moin!

Ich hätte von meiner Frau zwei ungetragene T-Shirts abzugeben. Die englische Variante in M und die deutsche in S. Absolut neuwertig.

Robert


----------



## stöpsel84 (10. August 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hätte von meiner Frau zwei ungetragene T-Shirts abzugeben. Die englische Variante in M und die deutsche in S. Absolut neuwertig.
> 
> Robert


Wie viel willst du für beide haben mit versand? Danke


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2014)

M ist "leider" schon weg. Das S geht für 15,-- plus 2,40 Porto. Bitte weiteres per PN.

Robert


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2014)

Um mal hier ein Fazit zu geben. Das Shirt ist wirklich gute Qualität und sehr dicker Stoff. Und da liegt mein Problem: Also ohne meckern zu wollen, ich find es toll, dass Lord Shadow das in die Hand genommen hat und bin dankbar für die Arbeit, die er damit hatte. Aber der Stoff ist ja mal abartig dick. Ich trage auch zum Biken T-Shirts, bin also nassgeschwitzte Shirts durchaus gewohnt, aber das ist noch mal ne ganz andere Hausnummer. Das Original aus England sieht bisher auch nach mehreren Wäschen gut aus. Also unterirdische Qualität kann ich da so nicht bestätigen. Keine Frage wird die deutsche Variante länger halten, aber zum Biken kann ich es leider nicht tragen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2014)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. August 2014)

Dafür würde ich es auch nicht anziehen


----------



## scylla (20. August 2014)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.
Ich mag gerade den dichten/dicken Stoff sehr. Allerdings zieh ich das Baumwollshirt auch nur beim "After-Bike" an, beim Sport mag ich dann doch lieber recycelte Plastikflaschen oder Schafspelz


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... beim Sport mag ich dann doch lieber recycelte Plastikflaschen ...


Gut, das die Horror-Ökobilanz für die Herstellung in China bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. August 2014)

Auf dem Video wurde es ja auch beim Biken getragen . So hab ich nun eben eins zum Biken und ein frisches zum Afterbike. Auch gut!


----------

